# What to do in Vegas



## Cyberc (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi tuggers

I've been to Vegas twice. One time on business and one time on vacation. 

If I should go again I need some suggestions to what I should do? I feel drawn towards Vegas again, but maybe it's more a feeling than an urge 

I've already been to the canyons, the Colorado river, the casinos, the stratosphere and shopping. I not that into casinos so those I wouldnt spend much time at. I never did any shows though. 

I'm not into any kind of hiking, so that would be a no go. 

I'm hoping some of you might point me in the right direction. 

Regards


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 12, 2014)

cirque du soleil

Need I say more...
http://www.cirquedusoleil.com/en/home/shows.aspx


----------



## Karen G (Oct 12, 2014)

Here's a list of things in and around Las Vegas.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 12, 2014)

*Love  Cloud*

Check out this thread.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=215967&highlight=las+vegas


----------



## Mister Sir (Oct 12, 2014)

Whatever you do, steer clear of Randall Flagg.


----------



## Dori (Oct 12, 2014)

Take an evening and visit Fremont Street, if you haven't already done this. It is a whole different side of Vegas, and very entertaining. We love Red Rock Canyon and Valley of Fire. We once did a boat our of Lake Mead.

Dori


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 12, 2014)

You can do the same things in Las Vegas that you can do in most other major cities. If you want breakfast at 10:00 p.m. OK. If you want to drop dry cleaning at 3:00 a.m., there are some open. But if you want to see Cirque du Soleil, Good luck anywhere but Las Vegas. If you want to go to Death Valley, it's just over an hour away. If you are a glutton, there's a 'buffet of buffets'. Something like 6-or so buffets over 24 hours. Seems like a 'gorge 'n' purge' to me, but each to their own. If you are an angler, the Colorado river below Hoover Dam is home to gigantic trout. Go to the old Mormon Fort http://parks.nv.gov/parks/old-las-vegas-mormon-fort/ where Las Vegas started, if you want some history. If you have kids, take them- or have them take you to the Leid Discovery Museum http://www.discoverykidslv.org/ We took our grands, and Great Grandpa, and the kids had to drag us old folks away. Fabulous!

So, yes, there are other things to do in Las Vegas besides hiking and casinos.

Jim


----------



## HatTrick (Oct 13, 2014)

Neon Museum - night tour.






http://www.neonmuseum.org/tour-info


----------



## gnorth16 (Oct 13, 2014)

I did an excavator dig at http://www.digthisvegas.com/.  

Very cool and lots of fun.  Think along the lines of grown ups playing in a REALLY BIG sandbox!!!!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 13, 2014)

*What To Do In Las Vegas (Other Than Timeshare Tours For Freebies).*

Click here for _Las Vegas Top 10 Values_*.*

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 13, 2014)

You stated that you did the canyons, but did you try the Black Canyon River Rafting?  Lots of fun, no rapids, but very scenic.

http://www.blackcanyonadventures.com/

http://www.viator.com/tours/Las-Veg...afting-Tour/d684-3153RAFT?pref=204&aid=m10066


Just make sure you take the all day "tour" that goes from the bottom of the dam to Willow Beach, which gives you a box lunch and discusses the history of the canyon.  The "Adventure" trip that stays at/near the dam is a waste of money.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 13, 2014)

Mister Sir said:


> Whatever you do, steer clear of Randall Flagg.



Ok, that's funny right there. :rofl:

Dave


----------



## Ron98GT (Oct 13, 2014)

If you ride motorcycles, rent a Harley from Las Vegas Harley-Davidson, which is now on the Strip next to the airport.

http://www.lasvegasharleydavidson.com/custompage.asp?pg=rentals

Lot's of great places to ride to.


----------



## Cyberc (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for all your help. 


This will definitely help me/us make the right decision. 

Now I need to decide how many days to stay and where else to go. Hawaii is not so far away. When flying in from the eu, you wanna stay at least 10 days.

/regards.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 17, 2014)

Cyberc said:


> Now I need to decide how many days to stay and where else to go.


Have you ever visited any the National Parks? From Las Vegas you are within just 3-6 hours drive of some fabulous places such as the Grand Canyon, in Arizona; Zion, Bryce Canyon, Arches, Canyonlands, in Utah; Yosemite in California; plus Yellowstone if wanted to drive a bit farther into Montana, Wyoming, & Idaho.  It would also depend on the time of year you plan to visit.


----------



## beachbarbie (Oct 19, 2014)

*Re: Gordie Brown*

Every year when we go to Las Vegas we always see Gordie Brown at the Golden Nugget.  He is a singer, comedian, impressionist, musician and all around great entertainer! His tickets are reasonable and everyone that I have ever sent to see him has enjoyed his shows!  The venue is such that all the seats have a good view.  

Years ago a Tugger who lives in Las Vegas gave us the recommendation.

Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## Merbears (Nov 12, 2014)

Pinball machine museum  - you can play and proceeds are donated. I once went horseback riding outside of Vegas. It was awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

